# problems with pendrive mounts and /proc



## douglasfim (Aug 20, 2010)

where to put in fstab to mount the proc and typed

[CMD=""]mount -a[/CMD]

assembly is perfectly

but during the boot, has an error, i have to edit fstab

I do that proc p funciote perfectly at boot?

I'm having problems mounting USB drives, I ride for kde4, when I'm logged in using the root mount is fine, but with the other user assembly is not performed

how to solve?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2010)

What is the exact error?


----------



## douglasfim (Aug 20, 2010)

when i put the flash drive, kde recognizes normally, but when I click the tray p mount it just does not mount, works only with root user

when I click the disk on the left in the dolphin, the following message appears

org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)


----------



## douglasfim (Aug 20, 2010)

my /etc/fstab


```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad4s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
/dev/ad4s3              none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad4s2              /mnt/win-c      ntfs-3g rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g     0       0
/dev/ad3s1              /mnt/win-d      ntfs-3g rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g     0       0
#linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
#linsys /usr/compat/linux/sys linsysfs rw 0 0
proc                   /proc           procfs  rw              0       0
```

error message during boot


```
mounting local file system:Error openning '/proc': Is a directory 
Failed to mount '/proc:' Is a directory
.
Mounting /etc/fstab file systems failed, startup aborted
```

after i press enter, start the shell, and can only run the system after editing the fstab and then restarting


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2010)

douglasfim, use the correct posting tags, please: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2010)

This is covered in the HAL FAQ for FreeBSD.


----------



## douglasfim (Sep 1, 2010)

'm already getting mount USB stick

but the /proc will not always get an error at boot


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

Remove that line from fstab and type it in again. Make sure you use tabs between the entries instead of spaces.


----------



## douglasfim (Sep 1, 2010)

ok, so I try to get home, hopefully that works


----------



## douglasfim (Sep 3, 2010)

still unable to mount proc

my /boot/loader.conf


```
fuse_load="YES"
cd9660_load="YES"                # ISO 9660 filesystem
linprocfs_load="YES"             # Linux compatibility process filesystem
linsysfs_load="YES"              # Linux compatibility system filesystem
msdosfs_load="YES"               # FAT-12/16/32
ntfs_load="YES"                  # NTFS
procfs_load="YES"                # Process filesystem
sound_load="YES"                 # Digital sound subsystem
snd_driver_load="YES"            # All sound drivers
usb_load="YES"                   # USB subsystem
amdtemp_load="YES"               # AMD K8/K10/K11 temperature monitor
sem_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
linprocfs_load="YES"
linsysfs_load="YES"
```


is there anything I can do? has anything to do with the kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

Almost everything in your loader.conf is already in the kernel by default (GENERIC). Why are you loading them?


----------

